# Zweihand Bedienung am Schaltschrank



## Woeba (21 Februar 2008)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Ich habe hier einen Fall wo an einem kleinem Schaltschrank eine Zweihandbedienung angebracht ist. Diese besteht aus zwei Standart- versenkten Tastern von Klöckner-Möller. Mein Kunde will nun etwas was sich aber leichter drücken lässt, da die Werker die Taster länger runterdrücken müssen. Einfach zwei Pilztaster zu nehmen scheidet aus, da man dann beide per Ellenbogen oder mit einem Brett gleichzeitig drücken könnte. 
Der Kunde meint es gäbe spezielle Einzeltaster für solche Fälle die deutlich grösser seinen und trotzdem nicht "per Brett" zu bedienen seien. 
Kennt jemand von Euch soetwas? Ich habe mir nichts ergoogeln können :-?

Gruß
Woeba


----------



## INST (21 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben in solchen Fällen schon "SAFE CUP" der Fa. captron eingesetzt. 
http://www.captron.de/de/navigate/frms_03.htm

Gruß
INST


----------



## Woeba (21 Februar 2008)

Hmmm....die Dinger sehen schon sehr gut aus. Danke für den Tipp!
Nur habe ich dafür bei der bestehenden Anlage keinen Platz. Der Schrank ist sehr klein, so dass ich gerade 280mm Abstand bekommt. Toll wäre etwas was in das 22mm Loch für den Taster passt. 
Noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Sockenralf (21 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wie wären SafeBalls von Jokab?

http://www.jokabsafety.com/default....ch&mainpage=templates/jokablist.asp?sida=1659


MfG


----------



## nade (21 Februar 2008)

Etwas basteln gefällig? http://www.spareparts-service.com/product_info.php?info=p2932_Ber-hrungsschalter-f-r-Ceranfeld.html
Ein Tastmodul aus einem Ceran Kochfeld. halt eben müßte dann Glasfelder noch in die Tür integriert werden...


----------



## knabi (25 Februar 2008)

Wenn es Dir nur darum geht, zu verhindern, daß die beiden Taster mit dem Ellenbogen oder einem Brett gedrückt werden können, montiere auf jeden Tasterplatz einen Not-Aus-Kragen: http://www.eas-y.de/artikel/siemens...3sb3921-0ak-schutzkragen-gelb-3sb39210ak.html

Sollte es aber wirklich um eine sicherheitsrelevante Steuerung gehen, kommst Du an einer "echten" Zweihandbedienung eh nicht vorbei...


Gruß

Holger


----------



## ElemenT (2 März 2008)

Hallo. In deinem Fall würd ich mir auch mal die Safeballs von Jokab anschauen. Die sind so konzipiert, dass man sie auf *180 mm* zusammen bauen darf.

Gruß, 

ElemenT


----------

